# Adhesions of Middle Ear



## nsteinhauser (Apr 13, 2011)

The surgeon took down middle ear adhesions - involving the malleus, incus, stapes - and lysed middle ear scar tissue.  The lay description of 69450 involves just adhesions to the tympanic membrane....it doesn't seem inclusive enough...  69631 includes the middle ear surgery but the tympanic membrane wasn't originally perforated....does it have to be to use 69631?  The surgeon states he performs transtympanic tympanolysis.

I'd appreciate any thoughts.


----------

